# General Error in Epson stylus T10 Printer



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

I would like to ask how to fix my Epson Stylus T10 Printer of the following:

1) Sometimes my printer does not on, when I touch the
on button the light goes out with a little sound.

2) Lately, I am printing a photo but it so happened that a 
brown out occured. When I open the printer it indicates 
"General error". But when I right click the printer icon 
and click 'open all active printers and faxes' nothing 
is to be deleted as print jobs.

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please take note of the printer's power supply. If it turns red sometimes, it may have poor power supply thats going to your printer. It usually indicates power failure that creates that error message.


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks it is ok now.


----------

